# Hard shell panniers



## Spudzie (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm looking for a hard shell pannier /box.

Has anyone had any experience with these?

http://americasbicycleshop.com/Bike-Bins-Yellow/M/B0027YX946.htm

or these?

http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_130139_-1_201497_10000_200352

Are either one worth the effort and/or cash?

Thank you in advance


----------



## dustyrider (Aug 10, 2007)

I really like the idea of these, and have seen them in use by many different types of riders. They seem extremely functional and you can't beat the price!


----------



## dustyrider (Aug 10, 2007)

darn it!


----------



## Spudzie (Apr 17, 2007)

Thats a cool idea, but i'm looking for something lockable


----------

